# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΡΟΩΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ

## Baggeliq

*Η εξελίξεις στην τεχνολογία ηλεκτροπρόωσης πλοίων. 

*  Σε αυτά τα πλαίσια να γίνει μία ανασκόπηση των σύγχρονων τάσεων σχεδίασης και κατασκευής των ηλεκτρικών κινητήρων και των κυκλωμάτων οδήγησής τους αλλά και του όλου συστήματος ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας των σύγχρονων ναυπηγήσεων υπό την προοπτική της υλοποίησης του πλήρως εξηλεκτρισμένου πλοίου (All Electric Ship – AES).


 Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ένα τέτοιο θέμα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρων να το αναλύσουμε και να συζητήσουμε για τα την  *τεχνολογία ηλεκτροπρόωσης  των πλοίων.*
  Ένα από τα ποιο σημαντικά κομμάτια για μένα  ενός πλοίου και των συστημάτων που σχεδιάζονται  πάνω σε αυτό το τμήμα  ερευνάς  που σήμερα είναι το μονό που αναπτύσσεται ραγδαία στην σημερινή εποχή εκτός από το τμήμα  της ναυπηγικής  που βασίζεται σε αυτό





*Για τι με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η άποψη σας *

----------


## Baggeliq

ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΡΟΩΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΣΚΟΠΗΣΗ ΖΗΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΕΞΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

Ηλεκτροκίνητα μέσα μεταφοράς στην Ελλάδα – Υφιστάμενη κατάσταση και προοπτικές, ΤΕΕ, Αθήνα, 12-13 Ιαν., 2006

Και για *ENERGY-EFFICIENT ALL ELECTRIC SHIP (EE-AES) 
http://www.ivt.ntnu.no
* 
*Και πως γίνεται σε γενικές γραμμές δετέ τα παρακάτω αρχεία :*

----------


## Azzos

8a h8ela na simioso oti oikonomiki kai enalaktiki proosi den einai h hlektriki...ala kai na xrisimopiis hlektromixanes pou kaine liquid gas to opio einai filiko pros to periballon kai oikonomiko akoma...
http://www.rolls-royce.com/marine/pr...bergen_b35.jsp

----------


## ellinas05

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.ειχα την τύχη πριν δυο χρονια να ναυτολογηθώ σε τετοιου είδους πλοίο το οποίο δεν νομίζω να υπαρχει παρομοιο του στις ελληνικές θαλασσες!αρχικά ο τύπος του ήταν general cargo carrier-tanker for oil.μήκους 87,50 και πλάτους περίπου 13μ.Κατασκευασμένο στην ολλανδία το 1989.Η κινηση του πλοίου ηταν με ηλεκτροπροωση απο 6 ηλεκτρογενητριες οι οποιές απέδηδαν 6Χ346kwκαι κατέληγαν στα stamford generators οπυ του εδιναν 11κομβους ταχύτητα.Ολοι η φορτωεκφόρτωση γινόταν μεσο ενος υπολογιστή,χειρηζόταν δηλαδη ολα τα ανάλογα valve's (open-close)τα οποία ηταν ηλεκτρουδραυλικα.Ολα αυτα ειναι γενικα.για οποιον τον ενδιαφέρουν περισοτερες πληροφορίες μπορω να του δωσω!ευχαρηστώ

----------


## JASON12345

> to opio einai filiko ..
> http://www.rolls-royce.com/marine/pr...bergen_b35.jsp




File moy filiko pros to periballon den ine tipota pleon

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Φιλικό προς τοπ περιβάλλον δεν είναι οτιδήποτε κάνει ο άνθρωπος από τότε που βγήκε από τις σπηλιές (ίσως κι από τότε που άναψε την πρώτη φωτιά μέσα στη σπηλιά), μια τότε έκανε την πρώτη αλλοίωση στο περιβάλλον φτιάχνοντας κάτι που δεν υπήρχε στη φύση.
Δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα της συζήτησης όμως που είναι η ηλεκτρική πρόωση των πλοίων. Ας παραμένουμε σε αυτό.

----------


## Morgan

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=25508

----------


## master

Kalispera paidia!Mipws exei kapoios plirofories gia to pws leitourgei mia propella?Pws lipainontai ta diafora meroi kai pws leitourgoun auta meta3ui tous.epsa3a gia kapio video alla itan adinaton.

----------


## μαστρομητσος

ti enoeis otan les pos leitoyrgei mia propela mipws enoeis tis propeles "metablhto vimatos" ?"*kamewa"?*

----------


## newby

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ξεκίνησα πριν λίγες μέρες να ψάχνω λίγο το θέμα της πρόωσης πλοίων με χρήση ηλεκτροκινητήρα (diesel-electric propulsion - azimuth thrusters (ABB azipod συγκεκριμένα). Από τις πληροφορίες που βρήκα κατάλαβα τα εξής:

Για την πρόωση του πλοίου μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί:
α) Gen-set(s) (συνδιασμός μηχανής με γεννήτρια) το οποίο δίνει κίνηση στο azipod.
β) Aνεξάρτητη μηχανή(ες) η οποία τροφοδοτεί την γεννήτρια και δίνει κίνηση στο azipod. (π.χ. ο ίδιος τύπος κύριας μηχανής που θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε αν είχαμε το κλασσικό σύστημα πρόωσης "μηχάνη-άξονας-προπέλα" ?) 

Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος έχει γνώσεις πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα να μου επιβεβαιώσει αν τα παραπάνω είναι σωστά. Αν όχι, οποιοδήποτε σχόλιο ή διόρθωση είναι ευπρόσδεκτα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## αρκας

egw eixa thn entiposh oti h hlektroproosh einai sxetika kainoyrgia efarmogh sta ploia alla auto mexri pou peiga na uphretisw to polemiko naftiko.ekana se ena rumoulko amerikanikhs kataskeuhs tou 1942 me hlektroproosh.exei 2 V6 GENERAL MOTOR dixrones (me 4 balbides eksagwghs ston kathe kylindro me mia loboides antlia sarwshs) gia hlektrogenitries kai ta 2 moter ths general electric h mia hlektromhxanh edine to 100% sta moter kai h allh to 70-80% sta moter kai to ypolipo gia reuma sto ploio.pantws eixa barethei na allazw karbounakia (psiktres) sta moter

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΡΟΟΣΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΠΡΟΟΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΜΙΚΡΟΥ ΤΟΝΑΖ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΗΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ. ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΟΘΕΙ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ .ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΥΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΗΡΑ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΝΔΕΔΑΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΙΓΚΟΦΟΡΟ ΑΞΩΝΑ. ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΑΦΟΥΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΥΝΕ ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΡΕΟΣΤΑΤΗ

----------


## aegina

File Nikos 1945 ta AZIPOD einai moter, dil. ilektrokinisi an deis sto sxetiko thema tha katalaveis.

----------


## Apostolos

> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΡΟΟΣΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΠΡΟΟΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΜΙΚΡΟΥ ΤΟΝΑΖ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΗΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ.


Μιλάμε για σύστημα Voith Schneider και το έχουν εγκατεστημένο τα μικρα Ρ/Κ του ΠΝ

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΥΣΤΑΝΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΡΟΩΣΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ . ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΔΟΤΟΥΣΕ. ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά είπες, αναφερόμουν στην διώρθωση που έκανε ο χρήστης aegena σχετικά με το azipod. Υπήρχε και το Queen M ΕΓ/ΟΓ του Μαραγκόπουλου καθώς και κάποιο Marino, Ιταλικής κατασκευής ρο/ρο που αργότερα το πήραν Ελληνες. Επίσεις και όλα τα νέα κρουαζιερόπλοια με σύστημα azipod ειναι είδος ηλεκτροπρόωσης. Το θέμα ειναι ότι με την ηλεκτροπρόωση επιτυγχάνεις καλύτερη διαχείρηση της ενέργειας και χρήση της ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες, πχ αν θές να έχεις μειωμένη ταχύτητα ή το πλοίο (αν ειναι ΕΓ) και ειναι κενο μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς λιγότερες κύριες μηχανές ώστε να κάνεις οικονομια. Επίσεις στο ότι ειναι ευκολότερο στην συντήρηση μιας που μπορείς να θέτεις καποια μηχανή εκτός και να ταξιδευεις με μειωμένη ισχύ και με τις 2 έλικες (για διπλέλικο πχ)

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΩΣ ΑΝΩ ΠΡΟΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ,ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΟΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ SHAFT GENERATOR .KAI ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΩΘΕΙ Η ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Joyrider

Ηλεκτροπρόωση είχαν τα παλιά αντιτορπιλλικά του ΠΝ κλάσης BOSTWICK τα λεγόμενα και Θηρία, Α/Τ ΑΕΤΟΣ, ΙΕΡΑΞ, ΛΕΩΝ, ΠΑΝΘΗΡ. Τα ΑΕΤΟΣ και ΛΕΩΝ πήγαν πάλι πίσω στις ΗΠΑ ως πλοία μουσεία, τα άλλα δύο έγιναν καρφίτσες.Μιά φορά που είχα κατέβει στο μηχανοστάσιο του ΠΑΝΘΗΡ να δω ένα κληρούχα μου θυμάμαι ότι είχε πολύ μικρό χώρο μηχανοστασίου σε σχέση με τα πιο μεγάλα αντιτορπιλλικά, και τεράστιο ηλεκτρικό πίνακα !

----------


## Νaval22

> Ηλεκτροπρόωση είχαν τα παλιά αντιτορπιλλικά του ΠΝ κλάσης BOSTWICK τα λεγόμενα και Θηρία, Α/Τ ΑΕΤΟΣ, ΙΕΡΑΞ, ΛΕΩΝ, ΠΑΝΘΗΡ. Τα ΑΕΤΟΣ και ΛΕΩΝ πήγαν πάλι πίσω στις ΗΠΑ ως πλοία μουσεία, τα άλλα δύο έγιναν καρφίτσες.


κάτι ηξέραν για να τα πάρουν πίσω,ΑΕΤΟΣ ή ΛΕΩΝ = πείραμα φιλαδέρφειας ώς γνωστών... :Wink:

----------


## Joyrider

> κάτι ηξέραν για να τα πάρουν πίσω,ΑΕΤΟΣ ή ΛΕΩΝ = πείραμα φιλαδέρφειας ώς γνωστών...


 
Σωστός ο φίλος, απλά δεν το ανέφερα για να μη ξεφύγω από το τόπικ  :Wink: 



ΥΓ. Το ΛΕΩΝ ήταν (USS ELDRIDGE) στο πείραμα.

----------


## aegina

Apostole ta megala krouazieroploia pou exoun 3 azipod ( 2 stathera & 1 akoinito ) diathetoun kai 6 disel kinitires.Se leitourgeia vriskontai panta oi 3 enw oi ypoloipes einai efedrikes ( oles eideiou megethous ).Ta Azipod kai oi genitries einai tis idias etairias panta.Eixa parakolouthisei ena seminario prin 9 xronia sti Finlandia gia ta Azipod.

----------


## alexkollias

Εαν βρίσκετε κανείς που να έχει κάνει στα Millenium Class της Celebrity Cruises ως μηχανικός θα μπορέσει να μας διαφωτίσει περισσότερο.
Πληροφοριακά απ' όσο γνωρίζω τα συγκεκριμένα 4 πλοία χρησιμοποιούν 2 azipod τα οποία τροφοδοτούνται απο Gas Turbine με ρεύμα.
Είναι κατασκευασμένα στην Γαλλία (saint nazaire) από το 2000 εως το 2003 και από μαρτυρίες τα τρία πρώτα έχουν αντιμετωπίσει τεράστια προβλήματα με τα azipod.
Μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα ότι είναι πολύ προχωρημένη τεχνολογία στην οποία δεν μπορεί να επέμβει ο καθένας και ότι ενώ το πλοιό ουσιαστικά είναι όλο ηλεκτρικό οι ηλεκτρολόγοι αντιμετωπίζονται ως παρακατιανοί(ελληνική νοοτροπία γαρ).
Α και λόγω gas turbine καίει και τον άμπακο και μάλιστα σε καθαρό καύσιμο.
Κάτι παραπάνω ξέρουν οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστες που επιμένουν στην παράδοση.
Δύσκολα σπάει δύσκολα χαλάει ενω η πρωτοπορεία πληρώνετε ακριβά.

----------

